
Google launches realtime translation earbuds - warent
http://mashable.com/2017/10/06/google-pixel-buds-apple-ai/#hkC5P0pElPqt
======
masonic
Earlier implementation explained here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuumnjJWFO4#t=2m07s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuumnjJWFO4#t=2m07s)

